# Prime by G5



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

This bow is pretty awesome in design. I really want to shoot one.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I will own one by seasons end. This bow lineup will secure G5's place as a the leader in cutting edge bow design. 

I can't wait to see their stats after a few years on warranty claims involving cracked limbs.


----------



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

GVDocHoliday said:


> I will own one by seasons end. This bow lineup will secure G5's place as a the leader in cutting edge bow design.
> 
> I can't wait to see their stats after a few years on warranty claims involving cracked limbs.


Awesome! Please keep me posted on how she shoots. Look's as good as anything else out there. I love G5 products as well. I also love that fact it's a Michigan company.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

My primal will be posted soon. Haven't shot it since July. Been focusing too much on my wedding this Saturday and my recurves. 

I'm liking the numbers on the prime shift. A 30" ata bow with no cam lean? Ya ya you becha.


----------



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

GVDocHoliday said:


> My primal will be posted soon. Haven't shot it since July. Been focusing too much on my wedding this Saturday and my recurves.
> 
> I'm liking the numbers on the prime shift. A 30" ata bow with no cam lean? Ya ya you becha.


Congrats man! 

I know, the sats on this bow are amazing. The cam design is LONG over due. Seems like this bow will make a good archer a better one.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Michigander84 said:


> Congrats man!
> 
> I know, the sats on this bow are amazing. The cam design is LONG over due. Seems like this bow will make a good archer a better one.


Well I have a little experience with the nos cams from Martin that were a shoothru. Very underrated bows back 4-5 years ago from Martin. The shoothru system was amazing. Not so good for hunting though because of cable contact with bulky clothes. Sad thing is that system would have really shinned in the deer woods with fixed blade broadheads. 

G5 has done this without the extra cables. Not to mention...without the lateral stresses, you cane use a much wider range of arrow spines and point weights. Imagine using a .500 spine arrow at 65 lbs to get a 325 grain arrow perfectly built for IBO? Or using a .300 spine arrow with a 200 grain broadhead for those with an efoc fetish? You'll never really have to worry about having an arrow too stiff or too weak again. Arrow companies arrow charts will finally be legit now.


----------



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

It's sounds like you have a lot of experience with archery equipment. What the appeal of my Bowtech Liberty was the smooth draw, no "srpingy" draw point, quiet, dead in hand and very forgiving. If that Prime feels the same and is as forgiving as it sounds with the new axle design and cable guard, I may have to be getting one instead of a Bowtech Destroyer. I was very loyal to Bowtech because of how well I can shoot the bow. If I can get the same results and feel I have come to love and be very good with, I'm 100% sold.

Rookie question; What on my arrow will tell me how many what the stats of the arrow are. Thanks.


----------



## beenfarr (Dec 8, 2008)

I will seriously consider one if the IBO speeds are true. I only have a 27.5" draw and I like to shoot over 300 fps. It doesn't seem like it would be too tall of an order but I've given up chrono-ing my bow's as I'm always disappointed. If it will shoot over 300 with that generous of a brace height (without me sending it off to an archery witch doctor) I'll try to fit one in my budget. :evilsmile

Ben


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

That does look pretty sweet.

I had a couple of those NoS Shoot thru setups...they were stupid easy to tune and would shoot nearly anything you could fit a nock onto.

I do worry about that springy cable guard thingy though.
Bowtech's issue notwithstanding, consistency in flex would be my concern.

I'm really interested with that cam design though.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll have one by end of the year (probably will be buying the first one I put my hands on) as I really like the cam system, am somewhat worried about the cable guard but at the same time I'm sure it will be under warranty


----------



## huntfishhurt (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice bow,best part they are here in Michigan


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

The main difference between the bowtech fox guard and the G5 Ti guard is the material. Bowtechs is like a mini limb, prime is a titanium rod. 

With the parallel cam, there's hardly any side tension on those cables. Meaning it doesn't take much to move them out of the way when the bow is at rest, and there's hardly any stress in the Ti rod when the bow is at full draw. 

The flex guard is a good idea, bit it's full potential could never be realized until G5 developed the parallel can system. And vice versatile, the parallel cam system could never be dully realizes without a flex guard. They only work when matched up together in a somewhat symbiotic relationship.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Pardon the spelling. My thumbs are too big for my iPhone.


----------



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

GVDocHoliday said:


> The main difference between the bowtech fox guard and the G5 Ti guard is the material. Bowtechs is like a mini limb, prime is a titanium rod.
> 
> With the parallel cam, there's hardly any side tension on those cables. Meaning it doesn't take much to move them out of the way when the bow is at rest, and there's hardly any stress in the Ti rod when the bow is at full draw.
> 
> The flex guard is a good idea, bit it's full potential could never be realized until G5 developed the parallel can system. And vice versatile, the parallel cam system could never be dully realizes without a flex guard. They only work when matched up together in a somewhat symbiotic relationship.


Cheeiiittt.... Don't worry about the spelling. Thanks for taking the time to help me fully grasp why that system works so well. Man, that bow might be my next self centered purchase!  The design is a hell of a combo of goodness. lol I have to find a dealer near me and fling an arrow or two out of one.

P.S. I have a felling the other companys will be following suit.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Nice looking bow.....not so nice looking price tag....I read it will be around $900-$1000. :yikes:


----------

